# Reflector on stand outdoors



## Ryan_ (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi all,

Was wondering if its at all a good idea to use reflectors on a stand outside, specifically at a beach where there will likely be a a bit of sea breeze. In theory it doesn't make sense to me; the wind will catch it and it will fall down, but I'm not positive.

The reason I ask is because I don't own a reflector or stand at the moment, otherwise I'd just go try it out. But I have a small shoot for a local mag coming up and would like to have the option of reflecting light if need be. I plan on hopefully not needing any sort of flashes/light modifiers because I'll be shooting this solo, and I have an idea of the type of look in the image I will be going for which I do without extra lighting. But regardless, I'd like the option if I need it, and maybe want it for future shoots anyways.

Any input is appreciated,
Thanks


----------



## chromophore (Aug 7, 2015)

If you are going to use a reflector on a stand--even if there is ZERO wind--an absolute must is to also use sandbags to weigh down the stand. Given that you're shooting at the beach, there should be no shortage of sand available for this purpose. Get a sturdy stand and put one sandbag on each leg, large enough to prevent you from tipping it over with your hand unless you really push hard--it should want to right itself even if you're tilting it at an angle. What feels to you like a "little" breeze will be a lot more force than you would expect. Setups like that will practically fall over all on their own, no help required, just because they're not balanced.

A reflector will catch a lot of wind (though probably less than an equivalent-sized umbrella) and the main problem of placing one on a stand is that you won't be able to control it. If you're shooting solo, you will have to constantly run back and forth adjusting and re-adjusting, making this a really inefficient and clumsy way to shoot. Add to that all the flapping in the wind...I would just get someone to hold it, honestly. And do you really want the liability of the whole setup getting knocked over and smacking someone? Do you want some lifeguard or other official stopping you and saying, "tripods/stands are not allowed?"


----------



## Ryan_ (Aug 7, 2015)

chromophore said:


> If you are going to use a reflector on a stand--even if there is ZERO wind--an absolute must is to also use sandbags to weigh down the stand. Given that you're shooting at the beach, there should be no shortage of sand available for this purpose. Get a sturdy stand and put one sandbag on each leg, large enough to prevent you from tipping it over with your hand unless you really push hard--it should want to right itself even if you're tilting it at an angle. What feels to you like a "little" breeze will be a lot more force than you would expect. Setups like that will practically fall over all on their own, no help required, just because they're not balanced.
> 
> A reflector will catch a lot of wind (though probably less than an equivalent-sized umbrella) and the main problem of placing one on a stand is that you won't be able to control it. If you're shooting solo, you will have to constantly run back and forth adjusting and re-adjusting, making this a really inefficient and clumsy way to shoot. Add to that all the flapping in the wind...I would just get someone to hold it, honestly. And do you really want the liability of the whole setup getting knocked over and smacking someone? Do you want some lifeguard or other official stopping you and saying, "tripods/stands are not allowed?"



Thanks chromophore. Yea I hear you. I tried shooting flashes + umbrellas on light stands this past winter and even the slightest breeze was knocking them down so lesson learned as far as wind.

And you make a good point, the more I think about it the more I realize its extremely clumsy and inefficient way to shoot the way I've described. So I suppose I'll just get a reflector anyways because I do want one and can see a use for it in the future (if not now), but will hold off on any kind of stand for now since it seems impractical for outdoor use especially shooting by myself.

As far as lifeguard etc this will be late evening, golden hour, at a beach with no lifeguards or concession stands. Its a beach Ive been going to for a long time so I'm quite familiar with the people and area. Probably won't be many people around either.


Thanks again for your input


----------



## pwp (Aug 9, 2015)

As a newbie I had my expensive lesson in the power of wind when a gentle zephyr shifted my Elincrom EL500 with a 40 inch umbrella from vertical to horizontal, smashed onto greasy concrete in a major oil refinery. Ouch! 

My strategies to avoid a repeat vary. The first thing I did was research for lightstands with the widest footprint. This is always listed in the specs. I avoid raising the stand too high. Sandbags are useful. I often ask an assistant or junior client subordinate to just stand with a hand on the lightstand. They're usually eager to participate in the process in a useful way. Sometimes where practical I lash the lightstand to a pole, small tree, post etc with a bungy strap or releasable cable tie. It's the same with reflectors, though a fall won't be expensive, just irritating. I know photographers with white vans who occasionally use the van as a reflector if the location allows. 

To achieve a given result, especially shooting outdoors, sometimes you just have to be a bit clever and invent something on the spot. It's part of the fun of being a photographer. 

I overheard a friend at a social event who is a motivated, busy and successful photographer explaining to someone why he chose to be a photographer..."_well it sure beats the hell out of having to work for a living._.." ;D ;D ;D

-pw


----------

